# 07 Tribute Sill Bitten By Level-up !



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

I am posting this just to make 07 Tribute owners aware of how easily the sill can be damaged. Whilst levelling the Tribute at the front with the Fiamma Level-up ramps, going forward on to them, when I got on the top position one sunk into the soft ground. It only sunk at the front hence tilting it up and into the low flimsy plastic sill cover which was dam annoying :evil: . From now on I will reverse at the front onto the level-ups, so just be aware how vulnerable these sills are :roll: 

Now I may have the sill repaired or take them both off, not sure, they do look good but as I have found may not be that practical. If I do take them off I would be able to fit a set of genuine moulded Fiat mud flaps. Any thoughts anyone ?


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

"oh bugger" thats body kits and camping for you,when those things flip up theres a lot of power hiting the bodywork and unless it hits the chasis area its gonna hurt somthing, i would just get some thing gauge ally sheet and put a neat patch over them, probley see if i could get some squirty foam at the back too as a strengther. 8O


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to see the damage. Its always a good idea to reverse up the ramps, if on grass and wet, it gives a rolling start down the slight slope.
Malc


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I have fitted Fiat mudflaps to my new 'van. They are quite tricky to postion as they use the lower of the two holes in the wheel arch. Three fixtures in all , the other two are clamps, be prepared to use some strong language, but hey! thats all part of the fun!. Main dealer quoted me £80 for fitting.


----------

